# The rear Gunner



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Rear Gunner is a short film directed by Ray Enright and produced by Gordon Hollingshead in 1943. It's a wartime movie from the US Army Air Forces in cooperation with Warner Bros Pictures.

Sunny


----------



## dreif13 (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you very much!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2009)

Burgess Merideth and Ronald Reagan!!! Man they are young.

Now thats a cool bit of propaganda. Interesting insights into gunnery training during WWII.

Thanks, Sunny.


----------

